
Key Elements of a Massively Scalable Startup - gosuri
http://startup-marketing.com/key-elements-of-a-massively-scalable-startup/
======
programnature
Interesting ideas. But would be a lot better with some evidence. Take some
examples of massively scaled start ups and explain how they conform to the
theory.

